# How to breed Brunner Pouter pigeons?



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Are these type of pigeons bred individually in cages in general? I have only seen the thief pouters which were bred in pairs/ cages. Thanks.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Either way will work. Cages are almost always best for most breeds. They allow individual care, and eliminate fighting, bullying, and cross-breeding. An open loft works nicely at times too, though, and in certain circumstances with particular breeds you can't go wrong using it. One thing though, it's best to have at least three pairs, otherwise with only two one beats up on the other too much and fighting seems worse. The more the better if it's a community loft so that aggression isn't concentrated on one individual.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I can tell you that the brunners are slow to start breeding . when i say slow i mean later in the year .they don't like the cold and they don't sit tight on there eggs and they freeze or don't incubate . but once they get started late april early may they do ok ,not the best just ok . I have a young pair that just don't sit they hover, boy that just pee's me off .we are having a horroble breeding season . my own fault we moved in the middle of it


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like you need to foster these eggs


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought about fostering the only problem I only have 4 pairs now . I did a major down sizing when we moved . I'm sure with time they will be better parents and start sitting correctly . I must make some changes to my loft so that the birds are happier . 
I hate moving


----------

